# Build Front Porch on Modular



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

View attachment 86244


View attachment 86245


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is on a foundation, there should be no problem attaching the deck. Suggest you contact the manufacturer for plans, so you know if there is wood or steel at where there needs to be a plate for you to attach lag bolts to hold the deck against the structure.

Otherwise it would have to be unattached and built so that it is secured, but not attached in any form to the structure.


----------



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

*reply*

Thanks for the reply! I'm actually planning on setting 2-4 post for the support and wanting to tie the roof in to the house. Any suggestions on that?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are going to have to obtain the building plans from the company that built the modular home. Then go to your county, to see if they will allow you to do what you want.


----------



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

I spoke to manufacturer and they suggested doing 4 poles. two at front and two by house in back and then tie it in so its not so weight bearing. I'm just trying to wrap my mind around the framewokr of the roof???


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google "post and beam porch framing detail"


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Could you tear the soffit open and sister joists to the roof?


----------



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for the input. Yes I planned on tearing the softet off. What then you think? or is this necessary? I would ideally like to only put 2 post in the front and not have post in the back against the house. Thoughts?


----------



## Jerven (Jun 16, 2014)

Following, thanks.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

If the manufacturer says 4 posts, it may mean you don't have enough of a structure to attach roof rafters/roof structure. 
You may have to think of a free standing porch. Roof sheath can be butted to existing and shingles tied to existing. Don't leave space for people who'll be walking on it.


----------



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, I removed some of the sheath/facia(please forgive my ignorance on the correct names) and it's a really solid feeling 2x6 that builds the top peak. Do you think this is enough to tie into it and eliminate putting polls against the house and only do polls on the front? If so, whats the best way to tie into it? Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Did you pull both the front and bottom material, to see the timber that is behind that sheating? Post pictures of the framing, now that you have it uncovered.

As for the mfg stating to use four 6x6" poles. It would be that most localities do not allow direct connection of porches or overhangs on modular or even single wide manufactured homes.

It all depends on what your locality allows.

That roof design you posted. You should be able to find drawings online, or have a local architect draw them up, so you can get a permit to build.


----------



## mbudds89 (Jun 19, 2014)

gregzoll,

I don't need a permit where I live lol. I live in southern Illinois and in a very very rural area so this is not necessary. The Mfg has not made any suggestions to me on what poles to use or how many. I was planning on using pressure treated 4x4's. The 2x6 is hung againt other 2x6 boards every 16in along the peak. I hope this makes since. So it was just a simple "build out" from the top plate more or less.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to use 6x6, not 4x4. You are also in Tornado country. Just because your county does not require permits. The state of Illinois, still has a set of building rules you have to abide by. Especially when it comes to their decision to hand FEMA money to you, if your home gets destroyed from a storm or Tornado.

As for the 2x6's being hung on the other. Post pictures. Pictures speak volumes.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Greg, are you confusing modular construction with manufactured, mobile, etc? If a stick built can have direct connection in an area, then a modular should also be allowed. There's no real difference in the way their built. Modular should actually be stronger in almost all cases.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikegp said:


> Greg, are you confusing modular construction with manufactured, mobile, etc? If a stick built can have direct connection in an area, then a modular should also be allowed. There's no real difference in the way their built. Modular should actually be stronger in almost all cases.


Modular & Manufactured are pretty much the same. There is a real difference in the way they are built.

Modular homes are built as a conventional home is built. Manufactured homes are cheaply made, and are not made to be changed beyond the manufacturer spec's. Doing so, can cause problems.

If the manufacturer told the OP to use four posts. It was done so for a reason.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Modular & Manufactured are pretty much the same. There is a real difference in the way they are built.
> 
> Modular homes are built as a conventional home is built. Manufactured homes are cheaply made, and are not made to be changed beyond the manufacturer spec's. Doing so, can cause problems.
> 
> If the manufacturer told the OP to use four posts. It was done so for a reason.


I don't understand your post. You say they're pretty much the same, but then say they are very different. OP has a modular, not a manufactured.

When I say there's no difference in the way they're built, I mean between modular and stick built.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikegp said:


> I don't understand your post. You say they're pretty much the same, but then say they are very different. OP has a modular, not a manufactured.
> 
> When I say there's no difference in the way they're built, I mean between modular and stick built.


No they are not the same. They are built differently. Modular are built under controlled conditions. Stick built are not.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm well aware of the differences, but your posts are contradicting each other and themselves.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikegp said:


> I'm well aware of the differences, but your posts are contradicting each other and themselves.


No, you are just confusing the terms. A lot of people do. Because they hear modular home and think of the double wide's. When they hear manufactured home. They think of the ones that the walls are prefabbed in a factory.

Modular is just that. It is modules that are brought on site and fitted together, to complete the whole structure. You will find a lot of motels built this way. They also build ships for the Navy this way.

Manufactured is those Double & Single wide homes you see in trailer parks.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Your post says:



gregzoll said:


> Modular & Manufactured are pretty much the same. There is a real difference in the way they are built.


Those two sentences mean the exact opposite of each other.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

mbudds89 said:


> I spoke to manufacturer and they suggested doing 4 poles. *two at front and two by house in back and then tie it in so its not so weight bearing.* I'm just trying to wrap my mind around the framewokr of the roof???


If the manufacturer said that, then they probably _mean _exactly that. 

Use four posts to support the weight of the structure and then you can tie it to the house visually, but not structurally. Most manufactured homes have a warranty, and doing the opposite of what the manufacturer told you (putting weight on the structure) may void your warranty and cause structural problems like cracks in the interior drywall, etc.

In my opinion, not worth the possibility of voiding your home warranty. You can put four posts on the design you want.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> No, you are just confusing the terms.


I'm not confusing anything. I own a 3600sq/ft modular and can probably be a salesman for these if I wanted to.


----------

